
U.S. judge throws out cell phone 'stingray' evidence - jswny
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-crime-stingray-idUSKCN0ZS2VI
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12083829](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12083829).

------
jrs235
Dupe. Discussion started here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12083829](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12083829)

------
brudgers
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12083829](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12083829)

